# Turkey Customs with a scooter



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

What is the general feeling about taking a scooter from Greece into Turkey. I can't get a Green Card from my insurer. It is locked away out of sight in the garage.

When we crossed into Morocco a couple of years ago, I declared the bike at the border and they noted it on my visa details, but when I pressed them to buy some insurance cover they shrugged and waived me through.

I know that there is only one official answer to this question, but has anyone gone into Turkey without scooter insurance? If insurance has been bought at the border how much was it?

Cheers.

B


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Read this, all you need to know.
http://www.bike-stay.net/europe/turkey/advice.html

Dave p


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I bought 3rd party insurance at the border for the Honda Dylan 125cc scooter.

It cost 8 Tl ......... about £3.40 for 3 months. 

Barry


----------

